# Silver fountain pen



## rogerwaskow (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi All

I am looking for a thick silver fountain pen kit and am at a loss of where to find one. Anybody got some suggestions

Thanks 

Rog


----------



## thewishman (Dec 11, 2011)

Berea Hardwoods has a few styles with silver plating http://www.bereahardwoods.com

Churchill, Cambridge - a couple of others. 

Arizona Silhouette has the Baron and Sedona in silver, but does not ship internationally.


----------



## Harley2001 (Dec 11, 2011)

Check with Mike at http://www.silverpenparts.com/


----------

